# Hattori hd? Or another series?



## Dylancsexton (Jun 24, 2021)

Having trouble placing this hattori petty. I thought it was an HD series but the handle and Damascus layering is wrong when I compare it to my hatyori HD santoku. Could I ask for a little advice and insight please. Cheers. 

Dylan Sexton


----------



## JBroida (Jun 24, 2021)

kotobuki hon tanzou


----------



## KenHash (Jun 24, 2021)

Jon,
Is that actually read Kotobuki Hon Tanzou?
I would have read that as Hisamoto Tanzou, or Sumoto Tanzou.
As you know in many cases Kanji can be read in different ways, so this is a honest question.

OP- It's not a Hattori.
A Hattori HD should read Seki Juu Ichiro Saku (made by Ichiro of Seki) 関住伊知郎作.
But if it is sourced from Ryusen then it "might" be the same knife under a different brand.
On your knife the Tanzou 鍛造 means Forge.


----------



## Dylancsexton (Jun 25, 2021)

Amazing information!!!! Sorry for the late reply and thanks. I really appreciate all the help and insight. Cheers!!!!


----------

